# Ali express etc



## dean (26 Feb 2022)

Hi all 
Has anyone used aliexpress or any of the other cheap Chinese web shops ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HypeBuce (26 Feb 2022)

Literally all the time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dean (26 Feb 2022)

Which one have you used ?
What’s your experience ?
What type of things have you purchased ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HypeBuce (26 Feb 2022)

AliExpress and DHgate. Clothing, aquarium accessories, Jewellery, small home furnishings, small bits and bobs. Reviews will be the most help as they often show images of what people really receive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KirstyF (26 Feb 2022)

Aliexpress
Yidao reactors x 2
Took less than 3 weeks to arrive (in lockdown) so not bad at all
Well packaged, no issues
Would buy from them again


----------



## Aqua360 (26 Feb 2022)

I've bought aquatics bits and bobs from there, ranging from small diffusers, to DIY co2 systems, yet to have a problem


----------



## palcente (27 Feb 2022)

Quick tip. Maybe helpful to someone...

I actually did not use it for quite a while as PayPal would not be available as a payment option - but I was doing it wrong. 

During check out, you have to fill in your address first and after that PayPal will be available to choose as a payment option. 

Doh!


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Feb 2022)

Used AliExpress, Geekbuying and Banggood, no issues so far, got what I ordered!


----------



## Gill (27 Feb 2022)

Have used AliExpress many times in the past as well as Wish. 
I use them mainly for housewares and car accessories. As they are ALOT cheaper than the dealerships. _For example, the Dashboard compatible phone holder for my Smart Car was £65 from Mercedes and £15 delivered from AliExpress. _


----------



## Marius_R (27 Feb 2022)

Have used AliExpress for a lot of things, watches, children toys, lots of aquarium stuff (most of my trimming and planting tools  - tweezers, scissors are from there, got some CO2 diffusers, algae scraper, water change hose, minor accesories like feeding rings, suckers, lily pipe in/out set, pumps), car accesories (interior LEDs, car washing accesories, car wax, sponges, towels), been ordering for years and I`ve had no issues, I`ve had like 2 orders that weren`t delivered, but I got my money back for those.

I recommend you buy from reputable shops, with good reviews and multiple orders, they respond fast to any questions and delivery issues.

I`m thinking of getting an LED lamp soon from there too.


----------



## dean (19 Mar 2022)

Anyone bought a knock off of an apple pen and it actually worked ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HypeBuce (19 Mar 2022)

dean said:


> Well the replacement machine arrived
> Guess what
> It too doesn’t power up
> 
> ...



Message the seller. If it doesn't work you'll get a refund


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dean (19 Mar 2022)

HypeBuce said:


> Message the seller. If it doesn't work you'll get a refund
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sorry I wrote that in the wrong place 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

